# Who is this Jack guy??? Scam?



## Mill Lee farm (Aug 21, 2021)

So in the tri-state area here there are a ton of decent sounding machines listed with a single grainy photo with Call Jack (sometimes Kirk) and a number at the bottom…
There are so many of these all over the east coast with that 860-929-6718 number that it almost has to be a scam to me.

Can anyone confirm it’s scamming?

I’ve never even bothered to try to contact any of the ads.


----------



## sdelivery (Aug 21, 2021)

There is enough real machine tool sellers out there to not need to risk buying from an unknown. 
One such example is Mckean Machinery in Cleveland Ohio. 
216 761 7011
They buy/sell, consign and all the other functions you might require depending on which side of the aisle you are on.
Dee Maxwell and John Brandt are great to work with. 
 They have many small items and tooling besides medium and large sizes of machinery.
They are on the web so you can look at most of their inventory.


----------



## sdelivery (Aug 21, 2021)

How about some of you other guys
Listing a machinery dealer in your areas...


----------



## hman (Aug 21, 2021)

@MrWhoopee and I had a discussion about this outfit several days ago:








						Tree Journeyman CNC mill, $4900, Phoenix
					

Kinda skimpy on details.  Ad says "cnc machine Perfect condition ... works great" https://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/tls/d/phoenix-tree-journeyman-milling-machine/7363736896.html




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




Apparently he's trying to blanket the country - always showing a "map pin" in the town he's advertising in (which is an outright lie).  All you can do is "flag" the post.  I've also started replying to their email with 

"Jack - Kirk -Al Babin -
Your map pin seems to indicate your location near downtoen Phoenix.  But your area code says Connecticut.  Unless either this tool or your offices are actually located in Phoenix, you are a DA**ED LIAR, and you should  STOP posting bogus ads here in Phoenix!"

Luckily, their ads are pretty easy to spot - always a frame surrounding the photo, with a name and the 860 phone number underneath.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 21, 2021)

The phone number in the photo avoids detection by text search.
I cannot confirm that no one has ever gotten the machine they wanted from them, only that there sure are a lot of complaints. 
Bait-and-switch, not as advertised etc. Babin previously used the name of a reputable Vermont business, Plaza Machinery, after the owner died. 

Run away, run away!


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 22, 2021)

Not very often do I need stuff but when I do , I call Dave down at Norman Machine Tool down in Baltimore . He took over the place since his Dad passed and has been in business for as long as I can remember . Recently I went down and picked up a #4 Fims post that was needed for my 20 some odd holders . He has racks and racks of tooling as well as a few warehouses full of new and used machinery . Tell him Dave sent you for a discount ( er................maybe not ) 






						Norman Machine Tool | Metalworking and Fabricating Machinery Sales & Service | Machine Tools | New and Used Machines | Baltimore, Maryland
					

Quality Service Since 1955 We are a distributor of a large variety of machine tools, accessories, and shop-related equipment. We offer both computer controlled and conventional machine tools by the multitude of manufactures that we proudly represent. In this way, we... Read More




					www.normanmachinetool.com


----------



## Mill Lee farm (Aug 22, 2021)

Ok, so I’m not crazy… thank you for confirming my suspicions.
To me, even if an honest ad, a single horrible low resolution photo doesn’t really tell me you’re a serious seller. 
But early on I realized the same name/number was listed all over my area of the east coast.
Since I’m talking to some SMART people now, I was wondering if it was only happening here or all across the country 

As to me personally purchasing, yes!!! I have already contacted some members here in that regard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I made some fantastic progress in the garage shop yesterday and am continuing today. 
Purging, moving, organizing. Space is appearing in anticipation of a new lathe!!! I can also get to the walls to run new electric for the rotary etc. Added bonus is I’ll be able to get some good pics of the Owen Machine Tool horizontal mill for everyone!


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 22, 2021)

Mill Lee farm said:


> Purging, moving, organizing. Space is appearing in anticipation of a new lathe!!!


Story of my life !  Other than the space appearing that is .


----------



## 682bear (Aug 23, 2021)

Yep... that's Al Babin... not a reputable dealer. I flag every ad in the Atlanta area that I find from him...

If he was honest enough to put his actual location (Connecticut) in the ads, I'd likely leave them alone, but... apparently he is not that honest...

-Bear

Edit: very often, the descriptions in his ads don't match the pictures... or even come close! He is good for a few laughs, anyway, if he's not good for anything else...


----------



## Mill Lee farm (Aug 23, 2021)

I’ll start flagging as well but….. there’s so many! 
one reason I wanted to check


----------

